# Mechwarrior online Probleme bei Installation



## Taraalsir (28. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand erklären ob man etwas besonderes bei der installation von Mechwarrior online beachten muss. Ich habe den Launcher heruntergeladen - das Spiel gepatcht - Spiel gestartet - Sound läuft, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Grafiktreiber ist aktuell, directx auch. wow und world of tanks laufen einwandfrei nur mechwarrior macht zicken. Hiilfee was mache ich falsch?!


----------



## Taraalsir (28. Januar 2013)

unglaublich nach der 6. installation des clients läuft das spiel plötzlich, obwohl ich am system keine einzige einstellung vorgenommen hab seltsam seltsam


----------



## Taraalsir (29. Januar 2013)

zu früh gefreut  im mechlab sehe ich nur grafikfehler statt einen mech wie im trainingsvideo. wähle ich einen mech aus - stürzt das spiel ab. kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------

